# An oven that proofs?



## lalaflutist

Hi there, 

I'm shopping for a new oven and I've noticed that several models have a "proof" button (I guess you'd call it that). I would like to begin to bake bread--I've got a copy of the BBA on the way--so is this proof option on an oven useful? Cool? None of the above, just for suckers? Any help is greatly appreciated! Oh, and if you have any pointers on what to look for in a new oven that'd be great, too. I'm hoping to buy a convection model. 

Thanks!
Lala


----------



## qahtan

My oven has a bread proofing programme, but I can't honestly see why it is there. 
To me most people that baker their own bread know that slow and cool is by far the best way to go. 
In my opinion yeast baking does NOT like to be rushed. I always proof in a large lightly oiled stainless steel bowl, a spray of water over the top of the dough, cover and left on the counter in the kitchen standing on a folded tea towel.

My oven is the Kitchenaid Superba, but I really don't like bread baked with the convection on.. just my 2c worth. qahtan


----------



## alrm

Just my thoughts here. I too am looking at a convec oven that proofs. If you want to make bread or rolls a proof feature is great because for one thing the yeast dough will rise more evenly than in a pan on the counter. Also the convection oven will cook your bread (and all other things) more evenly. So go ahead and buy it.


----------



## qahtan

Do you bake bread,??????

slow and cool is far superior to warm and fast.... qahtan

Yes Convection oven is nice for many things.......


----------



## web monkey

The only way that would be useful is if the "proof" button turned on an air conditioner to keep the dough from overheating in the summer.

A nice slow rise can easily take 8 - 12 hours. Also, I don't think I'd want to give up my oven for all that time while the dough was proofing.

I use some of these, left in a nice cool dark place:

Terry


----------



## alrm

To further this discussion on proofing I failed to see where I mentioned cooking fast and hot to make a loaf or two of bread.

A dough proofer is used to encourage fermentation of dough by yeast through warm temperatures and by controlled humidity. These warm temperatures increase the activity of the yeast, therefore allowing an increased carbon dioxide production and a higher and faster rise. In a professional bake shop dough is typically allowed to rise in the proofer before baking. 

Different types of breads have very different requirements for proofing. Some require only a single proofing while others need multiple periods of proofing.

So as I stated earlier a proof function on your home oven would be a great asset to making almost perfect bread and rolls at home. And a convection oven would cook it nice and evenly.(I also have knowledge of convetion ovens if you need it). 

The oven that I looked at didn't make using the proof function a problem for it had two ovens in it. Although only one was convection so in theory you could cook your bread in there if a nice even bake doesn't suit you. 

Al


----------



## qahtan

To start I didn't say that you said cooking fast and hot. Also I said long
slow and cool gives a much better loaf...

But you go your way and I'll go mine..... 

I have yet to have any complaints about my baking and I have only been at it about 52 years, ;-))) qahtan


----------



## qahtan

"alrm 
Registered User
Culinary Experience: Just Graduated From Culinary School " 


hmmmmm. qahtan


----------



## web monkey

The dough cares not about your schedule or needs. 

It will be ready when it's ready. 

People need patience.

Terry


----------



## free rider

Slow and cool is far superior, imho.

So, a funny anecdote. I read that yeast likes a pinch of ginger and so I added that to some rolls I was making. It was a warm day but I didn't feel like putting the air conditioner on, so the temp was probably about 77F. The proof usually takes a couple of hours for these rolls, so I wandered away for a while. About an hour later, I returned to peak in at the dough and it had more than tripled in size! It overflowed my proofing bowl and was quite a sight to see. I should have taken a photograph, but I was too busy dealing with piles of goopy dough.


----------



## qahtan

Exactly... ;-))))) qahtan


----------



## free rider

Terry, I use exactly the same type of proofing bucket. Got a bunch of them at Smart and Final.


----------



## alrm

... Appreciate your nice comments and thought I would let you know that we have a lot in common. I was born 52 years ago in Ontario and have been eating bread since then. 

I did graduate college in 2002 and do understand the theory of food and cooking.

And to the original question that was asked Yes buy that fancy oven take it home and use it. If you find you don't like it call me and I will buy it from you.

Al


----------



## erik

If patience were always a realistic option, that would be wonderful! Believe it or not, sometimes you don't have all day to produce one loaf. I sometimes have other things to do.

Personally, I would _love_ an oven with a proofing function. It wouldn't mean i'd need to use it everytime.

Oh, and by the way,
Erik








Registered User

Culinary Experience: *Professional Baker!*


----------



## qahtan

Where in Ontario are you.....
I am in the Niagara Peninsula..... ;-)))


Ps, I was born in London, UK.. qahtan


----------



## web monkey

Time has nothing to do with volume. All a slow rise will cost is a little planning and some space.

The dough still doesn't care.

Terry


----------



## free rider

Who sits and stares at the dough while it proofs? A long proof provides plenty of time to do other things. Organization is the key. I know people who prefer to put the dough in the fridge overnight and get a full kip in.


----------



## stir it up

Calvel is spinning in his grave like a rotisserie chicken.

:suprise:  

Most home ovens with "proof" are in the ballpark of 100 degrees. It's my opinion that you *do not* want to proof bread at that high of a temperature. The temperature that you use will influence the flavor component of your bread, there's more to it than CO2. I usually ferment bread around 77F at the highest for "non retarded"  bread.

Proofers in home ovens that I've seen do not contribute any humidity.

The only benefit to me of an oven with "proof" is that then your oven is usually capable of low temperatures. This means your oven can double as a nice large dehydrator, if it also has convection.

Convection is great, the downside for a home oven is.... REALLY check what sized sheet pan it will fit first, and make sure you are happy with that. I got a home oven with convection, because of the few inches taken up at the back, I lost about half of the area of the size of sheet pan I could use in it, compared with the pans that fit in my previous non-convection oven.


----------



## qahtan

My oven has a proofing programme also a dehydrator programme.
But I rarely use the dehydrator as I do have a 10 shelf cabinet one.
plus ofcourse convection. element at the top, the bottom and at the back with the fan.

qahtan


----------



## erik

Thank you for actually helping to answer the original question


----------



## kylew

Ladies & Gentlemen,

This thread is teetering on the brink of deletion. Bread baking, and the proofing of dough, are topics that support many different opinions. What works for one does not work for another. This forum supports the discussion of all points of view. Please refrain from personal attacks, including "My opinion is right and your opinion is wrong."

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## kim nolan

When making homemade pizza dough at home, the proofing feature is a wonderful option...


----------



## new bread maker

Just looking to buy a new Oven I have currently a stoves double oven with 7 rings  - have never seen oven with proof  or dehydrator so interested what make have you?


----------



## janet1

My experience supports that 100 deg is too hot to proof bread.  I proof my sourdough fermented bread in a bed with the electric blanket on low.  That keeps it at about 75-80 deg and insulates the dough from drafts etc. Electric blanket does not shut off for 12 hours so there is plenty of time for the 3 proofs required of some of my recipes.


----------

